# Trip France. Brittany and then to Bourgogne.Sept /Oct 2005



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*Account of a trip, 5th September to 8th October 2005 to *
*FRANCE*
*To Brittany then by way of Atlantic Coast & gentle wander to Bourgogne*

Unless stated otherwise all campsites, campervan aires, stellplatz, or sostas are listed in the appropriate publications here listed. All "sites" were, at the least, adequate, at best very good .
"Le Guide Officiel 2005 Camping Caravaning"
"Le Guide Officiel2005 Aires de Services Camping-Car"
"Le Guide National des Aires de Services Camping-cars"
"Reise Mobil International Bord Atlas 2005"

Camping-car called " Wanderwagon3" which being a Devon Conversions Ltd "Monte Carlo" based on Renault Master 120dCi first registered 1st March 2005.

Occupants… Ken and Mary…retired for many years. K Is registered disabled and uses wheel chair for other than very short distances.

Mu CS= Municipal Campsite PCS Private Campsite CCA=Camping Car Aire. SP=Stellplatz CC=Caravan Club Site. CCC= Camping & Caravanning Club Site.

Mileages are for the day's run and not necessarily direct site to site.

5th September Dep LEEDS at 0935 (from our daughter's) 275 miles to Folkestone ( CCC )

6th September Sailed DOVER 1415 "Speed Ferries"
FRANCE Boulogne Dep catamaran 1647( local) arrived Le Portel (CCA) at 1700…only about 6or7 spaces left. . A street side parking for about 24 c'cars. Good dump. FH2O only between 0830-0930 and 1630-1730 I think.
Then wheel chair out and off to shops just up the road.

7th September Le Tréport (CCA) 78 miles. On edge of town .. Foot path to town is just wheel chair possible so went to town and looked at harbour , panache and "Stella" pression outside harbour side hotel. Aire has satisfactory bourne and dumps.

8th September Fécamp (CCA) 78miles. Took winding coast road D79 which was interesting. The Guide book entrance to aire was closed due forthcoming Yacht racing activity. Entered from main road . Aire is as guide book…line up alongside a quayside wharehouse. Easy for town. Couldn't find dumps or bourne but didn't look very hard as we didn't need.

9th September St Hilare du Harcoet {30k ExS from Le Mont St Michel} (CCA) Centre of town, behind church. Usual bourne. Youths a bit noisy with bierre and possibly "happy baccy" but departed by 2200 without problem. Usual bourne and quite a nice town.

10th 11th & 12th Visiting friend at Kersel. 13th &14th visiting friends at Pontivy.

15th September Le Val Andre (PCS) "Le Minihy" which closed and we moved to "Les Monts Colleux" (MuCS) on the 17th which now is a (PCS) from 1st October. We were visiting friends but due to construction work no room for us on their drive. "Les Monts Colleux" is a good site with super views.

18thSeptember St Aubin d'Aubigné (private land) Met a French campingcarist while dumping at the CCA. Asked if they knew of better aires nearby they said "no we live here..but you are welcome to stay on our land 2 k out of town" Which we did. Asked in for aperitifs ,splendid chat. Silent night and left next day after the couple went work. What it is to speak a little French.!! Second time this has happened in past 5/6 years.

19thSeptember Champtoceaux 84m (CCA) 30k NE from Nantes. Been here before. This time we stayed on the main aire behind church and near swimming baths. Wheelchair possible to pleasant town nearby. Splendid river views. Good dump and FH2O. Also a WC public but reasonable clean the twice we've been here.

20th September St Gilles -Croix de Vie (CCA) 30k NxW from les Sables-d'Olonne. Easy enough to find as per guides. On edge of town.
Usual bourne. Room for 30+.

21st September Jard sur Mer 44miles (CCA) 25k SE from Sables-d'Olonne.
Up on cliff before descending to pleasant harbour and beach. Spent 3 hours in disabled parking near beach .Wheel chaired down the pier. Back site . Ticket machine 4€ for 12 hours parking. Pathway to the sands from aire. Excellent bourne and dumps.

22nd September Les Baleines on Ile de Ré 77miles "Wild spot" (NOT marked in either Aires guides) A field at entrance to the lighthouse area. I think there was water and a dump at end of the carpark but we didn't need.

23rd September St Trojan les Bains on Ile d'Oleron. 106 miles (CCA but not marked in Guides) We were directed here by nearby TIC. Given town map on which this and another aire and a separate borne were marked.
Very handy only 100 metres from town, shops and harbour. Early arrival advised.

24th September Lusignan 111miles (MuCS) 25k SW from Poitiers. Pleasant campsite where we washed ,dried and ironed ,Clean up inside van etc. €8.27 inc'ing electric. No Dis A facs but douche was reasonably suitable. Serious market on a Sunday am.

25th September Lussac les Chateaux 37miles (CCA) 35k from Poitiers 
Missed the aire at first and proceeded to fgood picnic site near lake .Lunch. Then into town where easily found very good aire in centre other side of trees from war memorial. Good borne. Café opp Memorial does take away frites etc!

26th September Méry sur Cher 149 miles.(CCA) 8 k NE from Vierzon. At entrance to ville. Official aire full when we arrived at 1825 so we joined another van in adjoining car park .13 vans there for the night. Bit of road noise. Good WC and dumps.

27th September Ange 61miles.(CCA) 43k ExS from Tours. Large new looking aire with free electric and less than 100meters from the boulanger. Good dumps and H2O.

28th September Ouzouer sur Trézée 20k ExS from Gien. 99miles (CCA) Very good aire with free WCs and Dis A Facs in superb spotless ablution block.Free electric and good dumps and H2O. Alongside canal and nice waterside "park". Space for 5 but there is a carpark alongside! Wheel chair friendly to rather plain town.

29thSept to 2nd October visiting friends near Auxere.

3rd October St Quentin 181miles. (MuCS) Very adequate campsite with VERY helpful Guardians. (V limited English) Our 3rd visit in last 5 years.
Follow guide.

4th October Le Portel 132 miles (CCA) see 6th Sept and June July Trip.

5th October Leeds 281miles "Speed Ferries" on tim . Dep Dover 1400 local arr: 1950
.
8th October HOME 131miles

Trip Miles Door2Door 2735 Nights in van 30

An easy and relaxing trip. Enjoyable visits to our French friends.
Never ceases to amaze me how the French have such a superb system of Aires, and indeed facilities for sport and community buildings in relatively small villages and towns.


----------

